

Ask HN: Average time to find first freelancing clients? - sarciszewski

I&#x27;m curious how long it took successful freelancers to get their first few clients?
======
PaulHoule
In my experience the first client has often come to me -- this is because I've
always made interesting things on the web that attract attention.

The easiest sale to make, particularly if you lack sales skills and
experience, is to have the fish jump into the pan for you. The trouble is that
this doesn't happen enough to be sustainable.

When you have a mature sales process you have a process that is repeatable;
you can write a playbook and hand it to a junior salesperson and they can do a
lot of the work for you.

It can be a long way to go to get to that place so then you are doing
"business development" which is an entirely different ball of wax.

The first sale is _always_ diffealways come to me

~~~
sarciszewski
Unfortunately, we don't have any first clients coming to us yet. :(

